# UK govt. in uproar over exposure given white supremacist British National Party



## CougarKing (20 Oct 2009)

Right or Left. Too much of anything is bad. Here is a good example:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091020/ap_on_re_eu/eu_britain_far_right



> LONDON – To the outrage of many Britons, a white-supremacist fringe party riding a wave of electoral success has been invited to participate in a BBC prime-time TV show on politics.
> 
> Prime Minister Gordon Brown's Labour Party government says it is appalled that the far right British National Party will get such high-profile exposure to millions of viewers. The BBC, however, says as a publicly funded broadcaster it must cover all political parties that have a national presence.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Oct 2009)

Unfortunately these idiots have a huge following in the UK, which many ascribe to irresponsibly prolific and lax, immigration policies implemented since Thatcher.

The military neo-Nazi thing was a big deal way back in the 80s too. The RMP broke up a few neo-Nazi 
groups in regiments like the Guards. "I hate Berkshire Nazis...."


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 Oct 2009)

I think the question WHY is a good one.Living in a country where Islam is fed down your throat by tmhe governent(I.E commercials and speeches about Ramadan,what the protestant Briton should do around muslims)Shara law being accepted,protests with banners saying europe will fall next,muslim clerics calling for attacks IN britain,Oh and bombings.

Other groups not so far flung as the BNP such as EDL (black and white unite) are however against the BNP,but sick and tired of living in a country where this sort of crap is happening.


So here are two groups on opposite sides of the racist spectrum,but both sick and tired of the muslim extremist problem.
Question is what is the government going to do about it?Chances are lean towards the Muslims.As doing anything else would be racist.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Oct 2009)

I suspect that the BNP isnt as racist as the multiculturist media portrays them. In the US we see anyone who opposes Obama is called a racist. Anyone who wants to close the borders and is against illegal immigration is called a racist. When every religion but Christianity is embraced I can easily see a backlash against multiculturalism/liberalism and the BNP is a way for people to do what the other parties wont do.


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Oct 2009)

The BNP may or may not be racist, but they certainly have some odd views. The following is reproduced under the Fair Comment provisions of the Copyright Act:

BNP: British generals should be hanged for war crimes
Some of Britain’s most respected military commanders have been drawn into an extraordinary public row with the British National Party after the party's leader compared them to Nazi generals hanged for war crimes. 

By James Kirkup, Political Correspondent
Published: 5:50PM BST 20 Oct 2009


Nick Griffin, the BNP leader, accused General Sir Richard Dannatt and General Sir Mike Jackson, two former chiefs of the general staff, of complicity in “illegal” wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and in the MPs’ expenses scandal. 

Mr Griffin’s attack came after the generals added their names to a new campaign against the BNP's attempts to “steal the valour” of the Armed Forces by using wartime images and slogans. 


Related Articles
Protest against BNP leader planned 
Nick Griffin is the real Nazi, not our distinguished generals 
Falklands hero hits out at BNP's Griffin 
BBC tightens security for Nick Griffin's appearance on Question Time The party routinely uses images of Spitfires in its campaign material, and has also invoked the memory of Sir Winston Churchill. 

In an ITV News interview, Mr Griffin claimed that Sir Winston would backed his party if he were alive today. "His only place would be in the British National Party," he said. 

Promising to counter such propaganda, the Nothing British campaign launched on Tuesday with a report warning: “The forces of extremism and racism are hijacking the good name of Britain's military.” 

The campaign, organised by Conservative activists, is backed by retired senior service personnel including the generals, who signed an open letter on the issue. 

“We call on all those who seek to hijack the good name of Britain's military for their own advantage to cease and desist,” they wrote. “The values of these extremists – many of whom are essentially racist – are fundamentally at odds with the values of the modern British military, such as tolerance and fairness.” 

Mr Griffin responded with a lengthy tirade on the BNP’s website, likening the generals to Nazi military chiefs. 

He said: “Those Tory generals who today attacked the British National Party should remember that at the Nuremberg Trials, the politicians and generals accused of waging illegal aggressive wars were all charged — and hanged — together. 

He added: “Sir Richard and Sir Mike fall squarely into this bracket, and they must not think that they will escape culpability for pursuing the illegal wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.” 

Mr Griffin singled out Sir Richard, who stepped down as CGS in August and has agreed to become an adviser on defence to the Conservatives. 

Mr Griffin said: “Sir Richard said nothing about the fact that low-paid British soldiers have to buy their own kit because the Government has deliberately underfunded the army, despite sending our soldiers to foreign conflicts which have nothing to do with us.” 

Sir Mike declined to respond to Mr Griffin’s comments. In an earlier BBC interview, he insisted that the military remains apolitical and his support for the Nothing British campaign was not partisan. 

He said: "This is not in any sense party political. It is an issue about the reputation and good name and the tolerance of the British armed forces.” 

In a separate interview, Mr Griffin said that his party has widespread support among serving service personnel. 

“I'm the one who talks to the families of young squaddies and large numbers of ex-servicemen and they all say that almost everyone at the coalface, fighting in Afghanistan, vote for the British National Party," he said. 

Last year, a leaked BNP membership list contained the names of 16 people who were described as servicemen including a Royal Marines Commando. 

Among the 68 members listed as former servicemen were one Chelsea Pensioner, three Paras, three Guards and two Royal Marines.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Oct 2009)

I agree that the present BNP leadership leaves alot to be desired. However a makeover of the BNP which would stress conservative values may well make them more palatable to the public at large. The Tories seem to me to be Labor-lite and not a real change from the present government.


----------



## CougarKing (21 Oct 2009)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I suspect that the BNP isnt as racist as the multiculturist media portrays them. In the US we see anyone who opposes Obama is called a racist. Anyone who wants to close the borders and is against illegal immigration is called a racist. When every religion but Christianity is embraced I can easily see a backlash against multiculturalism/liberalism and the BNP is a way for people to do what the other parties wont do.



Nick Griffin and the BNP still denied the Holocaust, the very same thing that is denied by ....Surprise! Surprise! Iranian Pres. Ahmadinejad:  :

From another forum:



> Originally posted by BritishAlly:
> _*Nick Griffin *_ is a nasty piece of work - and a Holocaust denier_,* referring to it as a "Holohoax", and having written the following:*_
> 
> *"I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that 6 million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also also once held that the Earth was flat... I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria." *
> ...



Comparing the Holocaust to the old misconception that the world was flat...riiiiiiight. :


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Oct 2009)

> We can just hope that Griffin shows his true colours when on this program, so that the electorate can see what an obnoxious little worm he is.


*THIS* is exactly why he should be on that show.  Don't suppress his right to free speech, embrace it and enhance it!  Let EVERYONE see him for the idiot that he is.  If people vote for him, then that's democracy.  I mean, heck, I would never vote NDP, but I'll defend any idiot who wants to vote for them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> *THIS* is exactly why he should be on that show.  Don't suppress his right to free speech, embrace it and enhance it!  Let EVERYONE see him for the idiot that he is.


And he certainly isn't going to be getting any kind of free ride from the BBC interviewers, so folks will get to hear him pressed on the controversial stuff.

Better to hear it out loud (and have people realize exactly what it is) than give it the allure of forbidden fruit by banning or controlling it.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Oct 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Better to hear it out loud (and have people realize exactly what it is) than give it the allure of forbidden fruit by banning or controlling it.


Exactly.  And to clarify my previous statement, I also hope that in our version of democracy, that members of the NDP would defend idiots such as me to spew forth my points of view, along with other idiots who vote Conservative/Liberal/Other.


----------



## PanaEng (21 Oct 2009)

One of the most popular causes is immigration - and it does not matter what colour you are, everyone, once established, will complain about it.
Just look at what it has done to the Americas...
1492 is a year that will live in infamy!

 ;D
disclaimer: I am mostly Irish with some south-western European, German, English and some Native American.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I also hope that in our version of democracy, that members of the NDP would defend idiots such as me to spew forth my points of view, along with other idiots who vote Conservative/Liberal/Other.


Zackly right!


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (21 Oct 2009)

I don't think that parties change a whole lot of minds through their rhetoric.  I think that people are likely to vote for a party that best shares their views.  A vote for the National Party may have more value in waking up the mainstream parties than having any hope of forming the government.  In Canada the NDP, while never forming a government, has shaped a lot of policy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Oct 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> BNP: British generals should be hanged for war crimes
> Some of Britain’s most respected military commanders have been drawn into an extraordinary public row with the British National Party after the party's leader compared them to Nazi generals  hanged for war crimes.
> 
> Mr Griffin responded with a lengthy tirade on the BNP’s website, likening the generals to Nazi military chiefs.
> ...




Should Griffin, and his argument, not automatically be discounted at this point for invoking Godwin’s Law?  ;D There is a tradition in many newsgroups and other Internet discussion forums that once such a comparison is made, the thread is finished and whoever mentioned the Nazis has automatically "lost" whatever debate was in progress.


----------



## CougarKing (22 Oct 2009)

Anti-Fascist Protestors breach security at the BBC station before the upcoming talk show debate:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091022/ap_on_re_eu/eu_britain_far_right



> LONDON – Anti-fascist protesters broke into the BBC's west London headquarters on Thursday ahead of a far-right party leader's appearance on a leading political debate show.
> 
> Hundreds of protesters gathered outside the BBC Television Center in a rowdy rally against British National Party chief Nick Griffin, who appeared on the broadcaster's "Question Time" program. At one point about 25 people breached a police cordon and ran into the center's lobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Oct 2009)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Scotland Yard said three officers were injured in the protests, and six people were arrested...
> 
> SNIP
> 
> ..."We believe that the BNP is an illegal, undemocratic, racist and homophobic party whose existence encourages thugs on the street to engage in violent acts against minorities," said Jackie Hutchingson, a 46-year-old volunteer who joined the protest from southern England.



Hello, Kettle?  Yes, Pot here... look old boy, it appears that you seem to somewhat, err, black, as it were.


----------

